# Workbench legs and support



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

So I was just given a Shop Smith Pro work bench. The only problem is it came with out legs and the side vice its the top only. The housing is still mounted under the bench and I believe I can make one. All I need to do is pick up an Acme threaded shaft which is not a problem. The rest I can make up in the machine shop.

I would like to keep the bench looking original. Would anyone have a bench like this and be able to provide some sizing for the legs (base)? I would have provided pictures but the bench is in a location that makes it almost impossible. Over all the bench is about 78", an maybe 25 inches wide, or deep.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Paul


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you mean a bench like this?

If so, I don't have one, but I'd probably aim for legs around 3-4" square. Looks like a nice bench, overall!


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

You could definitely make 4x4 legs and use the same design as the ones it came with, and it would be more sturdy. As far as size, it shouldn't be a big deal to measure up for what will attach to the table and come up with a work height that's comfortable to you.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, Andy, yes that is the one. I agree with the leg sizing and have decided to use 4x4's for the legs and 2x6's for the stretchers. I think that I'll plane the legs to 3 inches square. I original was going to use a hard wood, but I think that construction grade lumber will so the job and look fine once sized and dressed. 

Yesterday, I tried to pick up a Acme threaded rod but could not find a thread match to the casting. So I may need to turn my own or just replace the vice. I would like to try and keep it the way it once was. I also hate to throw away a good casting. We will see.

I probably won't get to the bench work until later when the seasons change and I have more time.

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

As a note on legs, if you buy douglas fir 4x4, they're relatively easy to plane while they're wet, and they dry extremely hard and quite heavy. They're what I used for the legs on my current bench, and I plan to use them again on my next bench.


----------



## Trollin4Tuna (Aug 22, 2015)

Fastback said:


> Thanks guys, Andy, yes that is the one. I agree with the leg sizing and have decided to use 4x4's for the legs and 2x6's for the stretchers. I think that I'll plane the legs to 3 inches square. I original was going to use a hard wood, but I think that construction grade lumber will so the job and look fine once sized and dressed.
> 
> Yesterday, I tried to pick up a Acme threaded rod but could not find a thread match to the casting. So I may need to turn my own or just replace the vice. I would like to try and keep it the way it once was. I also hate to throw away a good casting. We will see.
> 
> ...


I used 4x4 for legs and 2x4 for stretchers on my workbench. Ran 3/8" Threaded rods through the stretchers and that base is secure as it comes. I used construction wood and then shellaced it. Looks pretty good. Wish my top was as nice as the one you have though.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Decided to do a little work on the legs. I have been laid up for the last few days due to a medical issue and hope I can get back to things. Anyway, I decided on using construction lumber for the legs. I found some Douglas Fur 4x4's at HD that were somewhat decent. I cut them to rough lengths and squared and milled the parts to 3x3. I was able to round over the leg bases both bottom and top. If I remember I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow. I am planning on using 2x6's for stretchers and I'll need to so some mortise and tennon work for this. The material is a little more moist than I would like, but it will have to do. I should have taken a moisture reading but to frank I didn't think of it at the time. I was just happy to be back out in the shop.

Paul


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

So I spent a little time working on the legs for my new (to me) bench. I was able to capture a few pictures. The tenons are 2 x 2 x 2.25. I plan on placing a couple of dowels and glue at each joint. I still need to lay out the stretcher mortise and tenons. Maybe I'll be able to do more tomorrow. The stretcher will be held in place by a brass nut out of 1 inch brass stock, which I plan on making in the shop. I stiil have the other leg set up to finish up on the fitting. Enjoy the pictures.


----------

